# You're never too old to learn to fish a Senko



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Just wanted to share this (and if Dad ever learns how to download pics from his camera and email them I'll post) -

Dad (72 yrs old) and I went to the family cottage in Catawba for the day to clean things up, cut the lawn, hang out, etc. Dad said he had some time to fish the marina and he would like to catch one to get a pic with. He likes perching, and is ok to fish so long as they're biting. So we pulled out an old Shimano, a zebco 33 with 10 lb line spooled on, and I put on a 3/o hook and wacky rigged a 5 inch green pumpkin Senko. In less than 10 minutes he yealls "I've got one" - so I run over to help him and he's got a 3 lber splashing at the surface. Spits the hook (welcome to bass fishing Dad). A couple minutes later, his rod is bent over again. He ended up pulling in 4 largemouth. I got to see my Dad - the 12 year old! And don't you know before we left we had to go to the store to get some hooks and a couple packs of Senkos, you know "to take the grandkids fishing 

Great day. I'll cherish it forever.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Awesome story....thanks for sharing. Hopefully we'll get to see that pic!
I share most of my time on the water with my Dad (in his mid 60's) and I cherish every moment of it.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

No lure has made more average bassers good bassers than the Senko style worm.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice story!

And I've yet to try any soft plastics. I've got probably 20 unopened packs but just can't do it.....don't know why.


----------



## Mikeallen2085 (Apr 30, 2012)

Once you start throwing soft plastics you won't be able to fish anything else. Senko's or anything else. That tap tap feel and then setting the hook. Nothing else like it


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

